# Loose Stool



## vizsla (Mar 1, 2007)

My dog has loose stool once a day. He poops 3 times a day and I wouldnt call the other 2 times "firm" but they are usually more firm than his one loose stool. It never fails. 2 times during the day he will have decently firm poop, a little watery, but nothing i would fus over and then one time it will be loose. I wouldnt call it diarrhea as it still has some form to it. He has been to the vet 5 times since I got him at 10 weeks old (he is now 5 months old). I tell them the same thing every time. They have never found worms, but have put him on powder that you sprinkle on his food and that didnt change anything. He has been on meds to control bacteria and meds to stop diarrhea. Its always the same story. He seems quite healthy, playful, drinks plenty of water, eats 2 times a day. The only thing that bothers me is that chronic loose stool. He is gaining weight at a normal rate, he has plenty of energy, and all, so I am hesitant to take him back yet AGAIN to the vet for more costly tests when it could just be me worrying to much. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

Loose stool can sometimes be caused by the dog simply being really excited. If it's not an everytime thing, don't worry. 

Vet tests are very expensive. What type of food is he on? If it's a lamb-based food, try a chicken based one, if it's chicken, try lamb, or simply try a different type. He could very well have a sensitive stomach, that's very common in dogs, or a food allergy. There are tons of great foods available for sensitive stomachs and allergies available at pet specialty stores. A few brands I suggest are Natural Balance, Nutram and Science Diet, all of them make sensitive or allergy forumulas.

Natural Balance is my favourite out of those. If you do decide to switch make sure you combine the new food with the old food, slowly adding more of the old one until you are totally switched over. Give it a period of 7-10 days!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

What are you feeding?

That's obviously going to have a HUGE effect on what's coming out the other end.

I was feeding Wellness Superfive mix for awhile, and Roxy had chronic diarrhea as well.

We switched the food, even added wet canned food to her diet and she her stools stiffened right up.

So, if you could tell us what you feed? What does she get for treats? Does she eat raw bones etc?


----------



## vizsla (Mar 1, 2007)

I was feeding him Eukanuba adult food (my vet recommends adult food as slow steady growth is better than rapid growth as a result of puppy food) but they she had me switch to a Bland Eukanuba food. I have had the same results on it. One was chicken, one was lamb. I have also fed my dog science diet, and had the same results on it as well. Each time I switched to the new food slowly, spanning over 10-12 days. As for treats I just use cut up hot dogs when I am training. I have completely quit giving treats for the past 3 weeks to test but no change. As for chew toys he chews on cow hooves, and kongs that is all. I quit giving him cow hooves thinking that was the problem 2 weeks ago, still no change. (although he has never broken a piece off the hoof or digested any of it). What do you recommend I do?


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sorry but I find it sad when vets reccomend eukanuba and science diet. Eukanuba is made out to be a high quality food, but it really isn't. It has corn in it, as well as surghum.. which is a type of grass, neither of these are easily digested. It's an overpriced food with midline quality, you're paying for the name, not the food. Science diet isn't HORRIBLE but once again, over priced.

I wouldn't feed a puppy adult food. Puppies need extra protein that they get from puppy food. If concerned about growing too fast (large breed?) buy a large breed puppy food..simple as that.

It sounds like the dog has a touchy stomach. I suggest trying a food for a sensitive stomach, such as Nutram Sensitive Stomach, Pro Plan Extra Care Sensitive Stomach or one of the Natural Balance foods such as Potato and Duck, Venison and Brown Rice or the Vegetarian Formula, even. None of these are puppy foods but give it a shot.


----------



## vizsla (Mar 1, 2007)

OK thanks for the advice everyone. I will give Natural Balance a shot, as you are the second person to recommend trying that. Ill let everyone know how that works. Thanks again!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Actually most breeders I know do NOT feed puppy food. Ever. Perhaps some wet canned at first, but not regularly. Like your vet said, there really is no need.

Pro Plan-crap
Eukanuba- highly over priced crap
Science diet- crap

On the food forum there are a BUNCH of highly reccomended foods to name some of my favourites:

Solid Gold, Fromm, Eagle Pack, Canidae

Sometimes with foods you just have to wing it. Some dogs digestive systems don't go with certain types of food, but by upping the ante with a better brand I think your upping your chances of ceasing his chronic diarrhea problem.


----------



## vizsla (Mar 1, 2007)

Any particular kind of those brands? Or are you suggesting that the better quality will do the trick.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Better quality.

A lot of people switch between formulas to give their dogs a change. Ex) With Eagle Pack, I believe they have original, chicken, lamb and duck.

Although, seeing as your pup has tummy issues, sticking to one formula may do the trick if he isn't too picky.

I forgot to mention that most of the higher quality brands formulas are for All Life Stages anyways in regards to puppy food.


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I wouldn't consider Pro-Plan a crap food. Natural, no. But that doesn't mean it's crap. Purina Dog Chow, crap. Purina One, crap. Purina Alpo, crap. Pro Plan, no, I don't think so.

I'm all for natural foods, especially for sensitive dogs, but I don't see pro plan as crap. 

I suggest the Natural Balance Potato and Duck. :]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you know who makes Pro Plan?

[google it  ]
Purina... anything Purina IMO is crap.



> Purina Pro Plan - Puppy Original Chicken & Rice Formula
> 
> Caution:
> This product is not a "chicken only" formula!
> ...


Directly from this wonderful website about dog food:

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts

The two or three things I underlined, was just quickly looking through the top 7 or so ingredients.


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

Purina. I'm sorry if I sounded hostile, I just don't feel that it's a crap food and is comparable to other purina products.


----------

